

World's Most Admired Companies - dsmithn
http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/mostadmired/2011/full_list/

======
tomelders
Accenture make the top 50? A lot of "business people" must be blind, stupid,
lying or all three.

~~~
dsmithn
Yeah, I'd love to see a list of companies rated by "computer people".

~~~
tomelders
I was quoting the article, and it's disconcertingly vague summary of the
sample group.

------
tcarnell
Interesting to Nestle there:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nestl%C3%A9_boycott#The_baby_mi...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nestl%C3%A9_boycott#The_baby_milk_issue)

(thanks for posting)

~~~
jerf
I've never heard of that. I doubt I'm alone. It only takes one person to
declare a boycott, it takes rather more for the boycott to be effective.

~~~
tcarnell
Yeah, I remember my mum telling me years ago about Nestle and their various
practises in Africa - outrageous. One of the least ethical companies I've ever
heard of. But lots of big companies have questionable ethical practices
(Shell, Apple, GlaxoSmithKline)...

------
tcarnell
...and where's BP? :-)

